# HELP DIAGNOSE MY FISHES!!!



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi

I have an aquarium which is 72x36x18 Inches having around 20 African Cichlids.

My tank has been cycled and was doing well for the last 4 months

Temperature 30C, ammonia : 0 , nitrite (NO2)0, pH7.8, nitrate (NO3):

I added my last tranche of 8 fishes in October and feed them freeze dried bloodworm and spirulina based food (Aquafin Pro). I replace 30-40% water every 15-20 days.


















Both of them looking very sick. 1 of them has head injury and the other one is turning white near the tail and the underbody.


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

The last fish died after similar white patches showed up near the abdomen area.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Cannot see your pics


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

Pics uploaded again

dead_1 by SIddhartha SINGHANIA, on Flickr


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google columnaris and see if it looks like what your fish have.


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

IMAG1081 by SIddhartha SINGHANIA, on Flickr

IMAG1081 by SIddhartha SINGHANIA, on Flickr


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks DJ Ransome... I think you are right... How should \I treat


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a very bad disease. I tried/failed to treat one fish of mine that had it. Others have success with Kanaplex or maybe other Members will chime in.

I would get it via overnight delivery as fast action is necessary.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I've used a combination of Kanaplex and Furan 2 that worked. I still lost one but the others made it through. It is indeed tough to get rid of.


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

In the pic where the blue cichlid is swimming there is a dark reddish wound on the head (in between the eyes) do you think that is columnaris too??

my fishes are not eating food nor coming to the top, they are staying at the bottom and have secluded themselves from others


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you have any meds to start treatment? Some of the bigger ulcers would have red around the edges.


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

nothing apart from methylene blue


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

nothing apart from methylene blue. I am planning a salt dip tonight and have ordered Kanaplex.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html

Here is a good article on treating columnaris and a mythelene blue dip is recommended for part of the treatment. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

thx buddy.. will update on their condition


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

not responding to treatment. given them a wash in Methylene blue with Acid Oxalate if ANHYDRODI for four hours and garlic minced with food. Waiting for Kanamycin sulphate to arrive.The color of the fish has kind of faded.

Do you guys think it is columnaris or something else.

My fish is at the bottom of the hospital tank and are refusing to eat everything. |I tries bloodworms, spirulina flakes, algae wafers but to no avail. Need all the help from the forum members

IMAG1096 by SIddhartha SINGHANIA, on Flickr


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Although I do not have experience with columnaris or treating it, you shouldn't expect an improvement so soon. Once your Kanaplex arrives, follow the instructions for treatment.

Until then, drop your temperature slowly. 30 celsius/86 Fahrenheit is very high. I've never read anything that said to increase temps for columnaris treatment. It can actually aid the bacteria, as some kinds thrive in warmer temps. If you manage to save your fish, aim for temps between 75-80 F. No reason to keep Rift Lake fish any higher. I would perform as large a water change as you're comfortable with. Be sure to vacuum out all that uneaten food.

Unfortunately, there is no veterinarian here that will provide a sure fire course of treatment or diagnosis. Just hobbyists who can share their experiences and link articles.

I wouldn't worry about getting your fish to eat at this time. Make them comfortable and limit stress. Turn off the lights. Drop the tank temp. Wait for your meds and hope for the best.

Good luck to you and please update the situation.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with Iggy. This is the kind of disease that if half your fish survive after treatment it would be fantastic.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree with Iggy as well. Lowering the temps down slowly and keeping the water clean will help as well. The normal course of treatment of kanaplex is four days. The healing takes awhile with repeated methylene blue dips and kanaplex.


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

one of my fishes is trying to jump out of the water... she has done this three times already and i have now added a cover to the hospital tank so that she cannot swim out... Kanaplex has arrived and am hoping for the best.... fingers crossed... God Bless them


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Always keep all tanks covered...even healthy fish jump out quite often.


----------



## fishhobby (Apr 1, 2017)

Fishes are slowly responding to treatment. I have started salt water dips 30 mins morning and evening with a concentration level of 10 gms per 5 ltr. One of them is still grasping for breath but looks a little better. Still no food intake which is now worrying me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well any improvement, slow or small, is great. Fish can go a long time without eating. Just try to concentrate on treatment.


----------

